# I Dedicate This Thread To The Blues!



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to _The House of Blues_.









Let's see your blue watches...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*










*Vostok Amphibia Diver*










*RLT 13 One Handed Watch*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I can play...Sort of.....

Only one of these is mine, the Seamaster is Alysons, and I diddnt take the fantastic photos, Hippo did


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blue lume?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

An Alpha and its fake brother


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

My one and only


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

1970's Stainless case,faceted crystal Dynabeat Timex


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Blue hands on a RLT 20th anniversary


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Blue? No problem 














































all the best

Jan


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok - some serious blue. Plus dust, lint, fluff etc









Alasdair


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello,

I am just coming from the orange thread







:lol:

Bertrand


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a few *blue *dialled watches.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I have a few *blue *dialled watches.


Well done Paul, see I knew you could like Diver's







now having an electric diver that's got to be the way forward 

As for the Tissot, that's lovely


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I can do blue













































And cheating a bit, however the background is blue!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The only blue Watch I have.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok ...





































My other blue dial will arrive in a few hours, so pic courtesy of Jonmurgie:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can we do *pink *soon?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i got da blues .




























oh yeah i got the blues .next can we do black or green after that im pretty much done .

jason.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can we do *pink *soon?












I'll let you start, I'm sticking with blue


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


>


Can't beat the blue Langels, Andrew









and from me, a couple of Omega and a Seiko.....





































Rich


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Only got one blue watch and that's only half the dial


















Mike


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I have realised over the last couple of days that my collection doesn't include much colour (other than silver, black, white and various shades of them).

Never mind, hopefully this will do - it's not actually blue but shows the effect of the AR


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 1

*Citizen cal.8110 23 Jewels, circa 1970s*












Orient CEM58001B, cal. 469 21 jewels










*Rotary, A.Schild cal.2063 21 Jewels, circa 1960s*










*Roamer Stingray` JT`, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels, circa 1970*










*Vostok Amphibia, cal.2416b Automatic, 31 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 2

*Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF` cal.3133 23 Jewels*










*Ricoh 21 jewel Automatic circa 1970s/80s?*










*Roamer Stingray` JT`, Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels, circa 1970 *










I know I`ve posted the Roamer already but I don`t care it`s my favourite bluey









*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal.8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Part 3

*Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)*










*Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal.2602 * (OK, it`s bluey purple but who cares?)










*Vostok Generalskie cal. 2414A 17 Jewels*










*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*(Not really clear in this photo but the dial is blue)










*Orient King Diver *


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& finally...

*Lordex Digital, 1 Jewel Pin Pallet, circa 1970s*(again not really clear but the dial is blue)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Another blue SMP. How original.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got a lot of blues. Here's very Doxa-esque Aquadive 200m:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

NOS Felser's 750m diver on a 20mm Vollmer mesh. Looks very much like Squales from the period. I've got the green version of this too. Although the dial and the blue stuff on the caseback says WR 75 atm, the caseback itself says tested to 100atm


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Ah the infamous BLUE thread!









some loverly watches on show!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can we do *pink *soon?


Every night mate







!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Jenny Caribbean 700m case ref. 702:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Eisenhardt Caribbean 1000m, case ref. 706:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Philip Watch Caribbean 1500, case ref. 715:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Philip Watch Caribbean 1000 with ref. 702 case on an original PW sharkskin strap and deployant clasp:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Another Philip Watch Caribbean 700, case ref. 702:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Another Philip Watch Caribbean 1000m, case ref. 702:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Vintage Carlson Squale 600m. Shares the same case as the Zodiac SSW amongst many others:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very blue Squale Blandford S.A. Ocean diver 1000m:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Berios Squale "Profundus" WR 200m with mechanical depthmeter:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

NOS Corallo Squale 200m with box and papers:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Deman Watch Squale medium 30atm diver:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Margi Squale medium:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow some FANTASTIC looking watches there!!









Here's my Jenny Chrono










Blue Omega SM120 dial(A few more availiable if anybody is interested)


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Wow some FANTASTIC looking watches there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Jenny Neal. I'm sure I've got one of those around here somewhere. Or maybe it's black


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> Very blue Squale Blandford S.A. Ocean diver 1000m:


Now that lovely Dave


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Very blue Squale Blandford S.A. Ocean diver 1000m:
> ...


Thanks Phil. It's probably my favourite Squale. The blue dial and bezel with the orange minute hand goes very well IMHO. I've got an Eagle Star Squale medium with the same colour combination, but unfortunately, I can't find any pictures of it at the moment


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nalu said:


>


Someone really ought to ban Colin from threads like this........









Rich

PS - 2 Big Blues is just greedy IMO


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not feckin Omega!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Old blue Bulovas.....










and my favorite blue.....










Alexus


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Will second that Rich, especially as Colin's gone to all the trouble to set the watches to the same time, but hasn't realised the PloProf is one day ahead


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A pair of Pobedas......



















.......and three Vostoks:




























Cheers


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

nice pics lads, here are my blues

Iaxa Shell Star










BB










Franken SMf










Beuchat Ushuaia










SpeedSonic










Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

And a few more

SM120










f300 Geneve










Accy 218










And one of my fave 214's



















cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb Foz


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry about the double image above. I tried to edit it last night and my browser crashed and much cursing ensued. It was meant to be this one:










And I am prostrate before Phil and Rich for my egregious rookie photo error. Let me make it up to you:










There, that should put a bee in a bonnet


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dunno about a bee in a bonnet.. How about a bulge in the trousers.......


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nalu said:


> And I am prostrate before Phil and Rich for my egregious rookie photo error. Let me make it up to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Rich


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Dunno about a bee in a bonnet.. How about a bulge in the trousers.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

only one ive got......










and its the one on the right.......its dark blue


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

foztex said:


> nice pics lads, here are my blues
> 
> BB
> 
> ...


Great collection Andy, love the Speedsonic and am curious about the "BB" - looks mint, what model is it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats the 'Big Blue' Seamaster 120M Chrono....Like what Colin has *3* of.....


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Thats the 'Big Blue' Seamaster 120M Chrono....Like what Colin has *3* of.....


Jason, that's why I asked - the dial and bezel look like the 120c but the case doesn't look like a pilot line.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh yeah.......Sorry









Doh!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Oh yeah.......Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It probably is a pilot line, just the angle of the shot playing tricks on my eye.....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Stanford said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah.......Sorry
> ...


Jase is right, it's the angle. It certainly is a pilot line 120c, however it is also an early one with the arrow seconds and non-screwdown crown. So you were quite correct in asking what model, just for the wrong reasons 


















I knew I had to have one ever since I first saw a pic Colin posted a few years ago. I adore it, it is mentally huge.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up Andy.

There's a lot of mesh there, and super watches
















I can't wait for mine (120c) to come back from some pampering


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Longines DolceVita on blue strap


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Thats the 'Big Blue' Seamaster 120M Chrono....Like what Colin has *3* of.....


Used to have. One has been traded and one is at the spa for the weekend, err, year.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nalu said:


> And I am prostrate before Phil and Rich for my egregious rookie photo error. Let me make it up to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I bothered









Yes, I don't feel very well


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT19


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

& also a RLT29


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Blues old and new in no particular order














































TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

...And there's more














































TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

...And more














































TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Last couple I think



























Do you get the impression I quite like the blues?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Whoah Gary, cool.

the breitling, bulova, Zenith and phenix are wicked. As are all the Omegas. Top selection mate, some real beauties. I've an impression the sunburst conny is small, but what a dial. The sunburst seems to be one of the retro things that has not yet made a re-appearance, way overdue IMHO.










Andy


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Yellow lume ok?

Surrounded by blue..............

BLUE










BLUE


----------

